

Show HN: Dawg Android app for social networking - kodeshpa

Let’s meet Dawg, your new friend. Simple application making social life easier than ever before. Now you can seamlessly connect your social life at Facebook and Twitter in one place. Get updates on the go, and glance over them - even if you get disconnected from the Internet! .Dawg helps you stay social with your tweets, updates, photos and videos in a single application. Let’s gear up to explore your social network easy way with Dawg.<p>Currently available for android , try it today http://bit.ly/gakCmT and give your valuable feedback.
======
kodeshpa
Adding click able link <http://bit.ly/gakCmT>

